
Userfox wants to make A/B testing emails effortless - pclark
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/05/21/userfox-wants-to-make-ab-testing-emails-effortless-launches-new-service-and-revamped-ui/
======
cmadan
We use Mixpanel to send out transactional emails based on user actions (the
ones that make sense to A/B test - welcome emails, inaction emails etc). A/B
testing would be great, but it kind of feels like double work adding user
event tracking code for Userfox too - maybe you could integrate analytics
providers such as Mixpanel?

~~~
pclark
i hope one day mixpanel will offer some manner of connector to enable this
functionality. we'd love to do this.

